# Hamilton Everest (quartz)



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here's the Hamilton Everest I picked up in Philly last week...







it. Not quite as wacky as the original 505 Electric but pretty close...and a much better time keeper!




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The bottom picture shows how stunning the dial is.









Good companion for the Ventura Hawkey.









Very nice.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Very nice, well worth the trip Paul. I really admire Hamilton for their bold and original designs. A shame they don't do more mechanical watches... Class act!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Glad you both like it









It is a difficult watch to photograph...it looks much nicer than these photos...I'm going to have another go tomorrow


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like it too, very nice.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

You have another go Paul, can't get enough of this one!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Fantastic looking watch.

I like that a lot

Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, I think these 3 wrist shots show the watch better...the slightest change in light and you get a new effect







:




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is a great looking watch Paul, cool photos too.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's the antarctic of all watches (seriously cool) - there's not a thing I don't like about it. The hands are superb and that dial ................... WOW







!! All topped off with a white on black date wheel it gets a definite







from me


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I agree, very cool.

Can you see a minature reflection of yourself in each of the little studs around the dial ?







(see 3rd wrist shot)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mat said:


> Can you see a minature reflection of yourself in each of the little studs around the dial ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's me and my camera in each of those little hour markers!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I must admit that aint bad.

I don't like the Ventura but that's OK.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Even better Paul! I was a fan of the Ventura, but I think I like this one even better!









A shame they can't fit a mechanical movement in there...









What size is it ?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That really is one of the nicest watches i've seen in a long time.

I love it









Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

namaste said:


> What size is it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pieter,

31mm (excluding crown) x 41mm

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I always think of the "Jetsons" when I see these Hamilton watches


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I bought my Daughter the womans version on Valentines day 2004. The center section is a lighter grey and it is on a grey rubber strap. She beat the hell out of it though.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Oh no, perfect for me,







but I'm safe until someone tells me I can swap the quartz movement for a mechanical...









Thanks Paul. They seem to go for $262 on the internet... A good thing my finances are a disaster right now...


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Paul, Is there any chance of a look at the back of it ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Come on, ETCHY, it's a beautiful watch. VERY nice watch. What do you need to see the back for? Imagine it's bland..







You don't want to spoil it do you? We don't need to know... When you see a nice woman you don't go and have a look under her skirt?
















Ok, maybe it's me. If the back is VERY nice, please Paul, could you post a pic of it?!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Thing is I can ask to look at the back of a watch without Sophie giving me a kicking









If I tried any sort of request with a nice woman it would result in death or the loss of 'little ETCHY'









Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> ....but that's OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only "OK"











namaste said:


> Ok, maybe it's me. If the back is VERY nice, please Paul, could you post a pic of it?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A picture of the decorated back will magically appear tomorrow


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Pieter,

Here you go...now go and buy one



























Cheers

Paul


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Yep the back's cool too.

Cheers Paul

Dave


----------

